# What is the purpose of Hezekiah's illness?



## Howlin' Wolf (Sep 30, 2010)

2 Kings 20 said:


> 1 In those days Hezekiah became sick and was at the point of death. And Isaiah the prophet the son of Amoz came to him and said to him, "Thus says the LORD, 'Set your house in order, for you shall die; you shall not recover.'" 2Then Hezekiah turned his face to the wall and prayed to the LORD, saying, 3"Now, O LORD, please remember how I have walked before you in faithfulness and with a whole heart, and have done what is good in your sight." And Hezekiah wept bitterly. 4And before Isaiah had gone out of the middle court, the word of the LORD came to him: 5"Turn back, and say to Hezekiah the leader of my people, Thus says the LORD, the God of David your father: I have heard your prayer; I have seen your tears. Behold, I will heal you. On the third day you shall go up to the house of the LORD, 6and I will add fifteen years to your life.


Was God testing Hezekiah? Did God lie to Hezekiah? It appears Hezekiah's fate is set in stone and his prayer causes God to change His mind, to the point that God stops Isaiah on his way out, and sends him back to Hezekiah to deliver a new prophecy.

Would appreciate any thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 1, 2010)

Remember that Hezekiah is the king. God may be using his life as a parallel witness to what's happening with the nation he rules. The nation too is under a death sentence of sorts for its sin. But Hezekiah leads them in repentance. And God in his mercy sees their repentance and adds to their life. They will remain unconquered for several more years. But not forever. Their days, like the days of their king, are numbered. The foreboding visit of the Babylonians in the following verses underscores this.

We see much about God's character here. On the one hand he is eager to relent when his people turn to him and ask for mercy. He's incredibly patient with us. On the other hand, he will not let sin go on unchecked forever. That would not ultimately be merciful at all. Today again, we live in a world that is awaiting God's judgment. He is extrememly patient, eager to delay his judgment so that more may turn to him. But he will not relent forever.


----------



## ADKing (Oct 4, 2010)

I just preached on this text yesterday. Here is my take...Hezekiah's Faith, Failure and Forgiveness | Sermons | Trinity Reformed Church


----------

